# Is there any way I could keep tegus outside?



## herper9 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't have any tegus...yet. Still trying to talk the wife into another herp. I live in Southeastern Idaho. The winters are brutal with a lot of snow and they can be cold. Below zero a lot of the time. I'm assuming this is too brutal for tegus, but just thought I would ask. Also I've read a lot of authors stating that they just let their tegus free roam in their home. Is this normal? From what I've read tegus seem to act just like dogs, which would be awesome. Is this also the general consensus. Also by tegus I mean the Argentinian Black and White, which I've read is the most tame.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 31, 2009)

im no expert but i love tegus and i love discussing them so ill try to answer your questions and hope someone with more knowledge will chime in also.....i dont think many people just let there tegus free roam all day... maybe long parts of the day when there home but i dont know of anyone who just lets them free roam 24 / 7 like a dog.... yes in some ways there like a dog when there adults but still there a totally diff kind of pet im my opinion.... however i think they are the best and smartest of all lizards and can be very friendly and tame..... as far as keeping outside u can keep them out half the year like some people do and when its too cold have a enclosure for them inside..... good luck and hope i helped a little


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 31, 2009)

My female Arg B&W was born last year and hibernated this past winterÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦

Note: IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢m in Charlotte, NCÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ 

I moved her cage outside (upper level balcony/deck) when the overnight low stopped dipping below 50*FÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦

Her cage has been out there all summer and sheÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s been doing very wellÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦



Since you are in a colder region than I, the season in which you could keep her outside will be shorterÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ 

I do not believe it would be safe for you to leave a Tegu outside year round in your areaÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ 


As for free roamingÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦

You will want to be cautious your Tegu cannot get into anything you cannot get it out of. Recently a member had a Tegu escape and get up into the oven from the bottom. It seemed like quite an experience getting it out.

I am At 32Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â, I let my girl free roam in the house fairly often, but I keep a close eye on her. My biggest concern is she will get into the couch which has a fold out bed.

Once yours is large enough that you are not worried it will get into a space you will struggle to get it out of, you will be able to allow it to free roam freely, as opposed to with a close eye over it.

I also suggest you learn your Tegus rest room schedule. Provided I feed my girl at the same time everyday, she uses the bathroom at the same time everyday. Afterwards, provided IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢m not busy, sheÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s welcome to come wander around the house.

I know a couple of places she likes to explore and I know the few places I donÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢t want her going. So itÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s fairly easy to keep a general idea of where sheÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s at. Sometimes if IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢m multitasking I set up barriers for her which she easily knocks down, but at least she gets my attention in doing so. 

ButÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ if she hasnÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢t evacuated herself that dayÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ she is not welcome in the houseÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ as Tegu poo is some of the nastiest smelling poo I have ever encounteredÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦


----------



## herper9 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your input. I will keep this in mind. I have a 6x3x2 cage that i've been using for a python that i'll be selling shortly so i'll be using that. Again, thank you.


----------

